
Yahoo Mail one-ups Gmail with better calendar integration - shawndumas
http://venturebeat.com/2012/08/01/yahoo-mail-calendar/
======
bruceboughton
"Looks like those free lunches are already starting to pay off."

Stopped reading there. Mayer has been there 5 weeks. I highly doubt this has
anything to do with her.

------
neilkelty
Are we actually celebrating them adding a link on the Mail page?

Also, this has nothing to do with Mayer - this was likely in the works long
before her move was announced.

~~~
dlikhten
Yes, we are celebrating the ability to use tabs to open mail vs a browser tab.
Because surely nobody likes browser tabs. _sigh_ news fail.

------
deanpcmad
But Yahoo Mail has _the_ worst SPAM filter with Microsoft just after. They
both never stop SPAM at all. Gmail has the best SPAM filter!

